# need help with framing closet



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

Ok .. in another thread asking for help with drywall for a closet people suggested I just reframe the closet entirely.

Now I need some help with that.

Here's the before pictures and where it's at now. ARGH ... really dislike when the pics don't go in order .. the first two are before I tore it all apart and with the front dry wall off. The THIRD picture is where it's at right now, not nailed but just leaned up for show. The LAST picture is the closet in the other room and what this one looked like before I started.

I did a quick frame in of the door and just leaned it up to get an idea of space and saw the problem. I'm using the original closet wall on the left side there and really don't want to move that if I don't have to but I have no room for header jacks and all that.

Suggestions?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Make it shorter? What's your goal? What are you trying to change?


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

Goal is to make it more solid and be able to drywall it properly because the way it was, the whole thing wobbled and the front was just a piece of drywall hanging down to cover the tracks but not taped and mudded. When I took off the drywall the whole thing was held together with a couple of nails and some wadded up masking tape for shims.

That's currently as short as I can go for a 36x80 bifold. Looking at it I could shift the opening to the left, pressing it right up against that standing wall, but I don't know if that's going to help much.

Anyone?

edited to add: I just had a face palm moment .. when I cut the rough opening height I cut 82" from the top of the sole plate. That should have been 82" from the floor and I'll gain 1.5" at the header when I correct that.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't need a 'header'

Frame like a regular interior wall but a sloped single top plate.









Don't even need double studs or double above door unless you want it for backing for trim.


----------



## MzMolly65 (May 11, 2012)

Thank you, I think that helped me come up with a satisfactory solution.


----------

